
Show HN: Tesla Model S Certified Pre-Owned Search Engine - hackettma
https://tesla-cpo.appspot.com/
======
greglindahl
Looks nice. Being super-specific about model is really more useful to sellers
than buyers, now I have a good idea of what my early Model S might be worth as
a trade-in. As a buyer, I'm more likely to be a bit open-minded about the
various battery sizes and options, but not necessarily as open-minded as
"everything" or "just 1 thing". For example, I might be open to any kind of
19" wheel, but I'd have to do 3 separate searches in the current interface.

------
hackettma
Hi there --

This is my first project, while trying to teach my self about web development.
I should have been more clear that this site only searches the data posted to
Tesla's US pre-owned website. My goal was to allow people looking for a used
Model S greater searching capability than is available from Tesla. I would
appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

------
hackettma
Thanks for the feedback -- I see your point about finding a balance between
"anything" or just one thing -- I will look to incorporate this in the next
update.

